# Homemade Creations >  Mouse/rat bucket trap, and also a jar fruit fly trap

## jere

these are both simple,easy,cheap ideas that have been on the internet for a long time . but thought they are worth sharing for those that haven't seen them.



the bucket trap will catch/drown mulitple mice/rats. I put peanutbutter on the film can and a little on the yard stick ramp. the animal generally looses balance and goes into the soup. some animals are smarter and eat the peanut butter from the film can, then jump to the floating on peanutbutter lid and sink with the lid. in winter I put old anti freeze in the water to keep it liquid. 



fruit fly trap is similar, the flies will enter the funnel to get to the Apple cider vinegar. then they are drawn to the led nightlight or just the light on the outside of the jar. because the funnel entrance is close to the fluid line they can't easily fly out and end up in the soup. make sure to tape the paper funnel to the jar and on the fold for best results

animal traps can be revolting but considering the alternative of the pests taking board with my family its not a hard choice.

----------

Jon (Aug 13, 2015)

----------


## DIYer

Good post, jere. I know of that bucket trap, but didn't know of the floating lid feature as additional bait. In one post I've seen of that bucket trap, the builder used antifreeze all year long. It was for his log cabin and apparently, the antifreeze prevented the rats from decaying and giving off that rotting odor.

The fly trap with the light, I am not familiar with. Thanks!

----------

jere (Aug 14, 2015)

----------


## jere

Thanks DIYer 

The antifreeze for embalming fluid is a good idea too,thanks for adding that. It would be perfect for cottages or summer homes where the house is empty most of the year.

----------


## Jerrdan john

I had mice in my heat vents in a mobile home about 25 years ago. I built a nice live trap like a very small version of a rabbit box. Tied a fishing line to it and dropped it down the vent hole and put the vent back. I waited a few hours then puled it up, it was closed so I slowly opened it to see if I had a mouse. I did and he jumped out, then I had them in the house too. Note to self "no more live mouse traps" Jonathan

----------


## jere

Jonathan pretty funny to hear someone else's trouble with live traps. I have had more than a few problems with live traps too. there have been a few animals I have caught that jorneyed miles back after their release, just to be captured again on their return.

----------


## Ron Ambrosino

Wow. . . I made one of those bucket type rat traps about 2 months ago . I used a 12 or 16 oz pepsi bottle for the tumble . worked good

----------

